# 5/31 & 6/1 Ride Reports!



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

In the spirit of the previous ride reports...

Yesterday I decided to ride up Mt. Hamilton starting from my apartment in Sunnyvale. It looked pretty dreary out ...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540113522/" title="The first half of my ride look like this for about 10 miles. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2540113522_50e8834bb8.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The first half of my ride look like this for about 10 miles." /></a>

I passed through miles and miles of suburban sprawl...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539294167/" title="Wonderful Milpitas! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2539294167_04711e5eba.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Wonderful Milpitas!" /></a>

I meet up with a local rider who rides Mt. Hamilton once a week. I kept up with him for several miles but decided to lower my pace a bit since I was looking for a more leisurely ride and wanted to make sure I had something left for the ride home. If you consciously decided to slow down is that still getting dropped? (here he is waving goodbye)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540119356/" title="See ya later! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2394/2540119356_371b65100a.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="See ya later!" /></a>

I started my slow accent to the top...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539299351/" title="I'm going up that way. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/2539299351_0c9600466f.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="I'm going up that way." /></a>

passed some more homes of the upper .01 percent of society...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540126354/" title="Cool house on Mt. Hamilton by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2352/2540126354_635dea44f5.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Cool house on Mt. Hamilton" /></a>

still more climbing...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539306365/" title="Mt Hamilton Rd. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2539306365_e62a752012.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Mt Hamilton Rd." /></a>

and because this was a solo mission I had to take a panda shot...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540132978/" title="This one turned out pretty good by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2277/2540132978_56562fae01.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="This one turned out pretty good" /></a>

I kept getting higher and higher...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539322017/" title="This is about half way up by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2328/2539322017_f545a84e0c.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="This is about half way up" /></a>

I finally arrived at the top!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539334277/" title="The Lick Observetory by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2407/2539334277_c08cce76c8.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The Lick Observetory" /></a>

saw some amazing sights...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539336143/" title="A view of Sillicon Valley by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2190/2539336143_ba4762a00d.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A view of Sillicon Valley" /></a>

took a break an relished in the view...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540169048/" title="The Surly and the Vista by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/2540169048_9dd264985f.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The Surly and the Vista" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540170654/" title="Me atop Mt. Hamilton by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2368/2540170654_e93243cced.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Me atop Mt. Hamilton" /></a>

I'm planning on riding up this 6 times when I'm 65 too!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539345545/" title="65 Year Old Climbed This! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/2539345545_7c188151ff.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="65 Year Old Climbed This!" /></a>

an now for the long ride home...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539354921/" title="The Long Road Back by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/2539354921_c6bf9cd86c.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="The Long Road Back" /></a>

It's amazing what you miss when your focused on climbing...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2540180308/" title="A field on the way up to Mt. Hamilton by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2540180308_e82bdd9ac9.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A field on the way up to Mt. Hamilton" /></a>

not everyone had a good day...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539360161/" title="Something doesn't look quite right with this picture. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/2539360161_22a6be7133.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Something doesn't look quite right with this picture." /></a>

including me...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539361973/" title="Oh No! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/2539361973_4611e4a6b2.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Oh No!" /></a>

Unfortunately my flat tire kit didn't save the day, the extra tube I had was too big and I only had 1 CO2 cartridge which malfunctioned. Public Service Announcement: check your flat kit to make sure you have everything you need, including a real pump. Thankfully I caught the flat next to a VTA station.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2539290991/" title="This is how I got home today by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2539290991_3b340af9c8.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="This is how I got home today" /></a>

It took me 2 hours to ride the VTA which would have taken me 30 minutes on the bike (with a headwind).


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

nice report, and sweet photos!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice job. :thumbsup: 




> Unfortunately my flat tire kit didn't save the day, the extra tube I had was too big and I only had 1 CO2 cartridge which malfunctioned.


I highly recommend carrying the Park Glueless patch kit. Very small, very handy. I've used them frequently. I was in a hurry once and patched a tube without removing the wheel. Not the greatest patches (although I've never had a problem with any of the ones I've used), but they sure beat having to walk and improve your chances of getting home on a "bad day." And yeah, if you don't have a pump, definitely two cartridges.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/PARSRG2


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

You don't need to be in the upper .01% to live there, the upper 0.1% is sufficient! (kidding, well sort of...) Nice photo essay. Just watch out for those pesky deer on the descents.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Love that route - it's my favorite climb in the Bay Area. I try to do it every other weekend - light traffic, great views and the decent is fun. Have not seen deer on the road, but I almost T-boned a coyote on the way down once!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I still need to climb that hill someday. I’ve done Montebello road countless times since the mid-1980s, but I still need to try Mount Hamilton.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sunday, June 1 was going to be my 2008 racing debut. 

Yesterday, I rode up OLH and got hammered. I was supposed to cruise up and set a record time but my two triathlete friends posted sub 20 minute times up the hill and crushed me. If you're not a roadie, ignore what you just read.

But we had an amazing Brittany party and the food and drink recharged my batteries. Or so I thought.

Anyway, it did not recharge my brain because after speeding down 101 for 30 minutes, I realized I had no helmet and no shoes in the car. So back home I go.

From misfortune breeds opportunity. The options were:
- go back to Fort Ord and do the 1pm expert race
- go to UCSC and ride the Look
- road ride to Pescadero
- Jet 9 or Nomad at Demo
- cross ride to Demo
- cross ride to Stevens Canyon to Woodside.



Cyclocross ride to Stevens Canyon it is. I can ride from my house and I'm going to Woodside on road and on trail. Man, gas is expensive


So I hit Fremont Older and I actually like it now on the cross bike. I have new tubeless tires and it rides like a 29er now


Umm, kinda steep. But I can still take a photo!


Descending to the Stevens Creek Reservoir. The bike has traction, yeah!!


I'd rather be fishing. not.


We'll see about this 'not a through road part'


Houston, my legs have a problem


This is what you call 'an ocean of poison oak'.


end of the road or beginning of the magic?


I used to see these hills as brown. Now, I know they're golden. It's a matter of perspective I guess.


This rock is specyal


bike porn


This is the future of cyclocross. Tubeless, with sealant. 40 psi or lower


This is the finest spot in the South Bay


Ahh, endless trail


Canyon trail



The beating yesterday was no fluke. My legs are dead. It's time to head home!


Now this is a gate with Passion!


Ahh, nice hood.


No mas says the legs.


The party yesterday left me a cooler full of goodies. Thank you!!!!!!!


These are the best leftovers ever!!!!!!!!!


Gday and Goodnight.


fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome Report! So which rims are you running the Hutchinson tires on? I'm very interested in how well this system works with a big guy like me. I'm not sure clinchers will give me the results I'm looking for.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Awesome Report! So which rims are you running the Hutchinson tires on? I'm very interested in how well this system works with a big guy like me. I'm not sure clinchers will give me the results I'm looking for.


They will work awesome for you. I guarantee it.

Do some races first before you ever consider going tubular. Tubular is the work of the devil. Except for the glue sniffing part...

fc


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*ride notes*

This was my scoping ride for the SVCC Epic Ride on June 22. The photos are from Mt Madonna road heading west from Redwood Retreat. This will be a super fun but super hard ride, details to follow but here are some pics to get you excited. The first mile or 2 is paved, with grades about 12-16% then the dirt section is another few miles with grades less steep but scenery more beautiful. Descend the other side (paved) to Hazel Dell then up Eureka Cyn to Summit then descend to Lexington & home on the LGC trail. 

I had to do an up & back so descending the dirt on 1" slicks was fun!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

LOTS of riders in the SC Mountains and out on the coast yesterday with the Sequoia Century or the AIDS Lifecycle Ride. I rode the Sequoia - nice course. It was a fine day for a ride, although it was cold descending through a cloud going down Alpine. Had a strong tailwind at the coast. Weeeeeeee


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice pics as always! I was actually thinking the other day of lightning up my saddle bag by ditching the extra CO2 cartridge...but your story convinced me otherwise  

K-Zero


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

This is not so much a ride report as a coast down hill report. From 6500 ft to about 2000 ft down Haleakala volcano on Maui.

View attachment 127938

Looking down at the clouds waiting for the sun to show

View attachment 127939

Here comes the sun

View attachment 127940

Science city at the top of the volcano

View attachment 127941

Getting ready for the ride down

View attachment 127944

The ride

View attachment 127945

View of the island

View attachment 127942

Looking back at the science city


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

That was a fun ride... the whole way down I wished I had my bike.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

francois said:


> Man, gas is expensive


Corner of Prospect and Sunnyvale-Saratoga road—I ride by it twice per day when on my commute (being a vintage car enthusiast, I of course recognised the Chevy panel van).


----------

